# Londra: ragazza aggredita con un pugno in faccia. Video



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

*Aggressione* gratuita, senza motivo, a *Londra*. Un uomo di colore ha sferrato, da dietro, un *pugno* ad una giovane *ragazza* che si è accasciata al suolo *priva di sensi*. La ragazza ha ripreso conoscenza all'interno dell'ambulanza, mentre stava per essere trasportata in ospedale. Il Daily Mail etichetta l'aggressore come "Il più brutale della Gran Bretagna".

P.S. Il video è davvero forte. Se siete suscettibili non guardatelo

Video da youtube

[video=youtube;1tVpwXZrL6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1tVpwXZrL6k[/video]


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Visto prima al tg, che botta! L'aggressore deve fare una brutta fine comunque, aggredire una ragazza e alle spalle è da vigliacchi!


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2012)

Probabilmente la conosceva,sarebbe assurdo attaccare con questa furia uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente la conosceva,sarebbe assurdo attaccare con questa furia uno sconosciuto.



Si esatto, secondo me la conosceva..

Comq sbaglio ho aveva qualcosa in mano?


----------



## cris (22 Novembre 2012)

Dubito fortemente che sia gratuita, l'aggressione. 

le ha tipo spaccato la testa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Novembre 2012)

Madò che botta...

Qualunque cosa lei gli abbia fatto (a meno che non gli abbia mangiato i figli) è veramente orribile attaccare una ragazza alle spalle in quel modo :O merita la castrazione e l'amputazione degli arti


----------



## Miro (22 Novembre 2012)

Al TG dicevano che il movente del ragazzo fosse un "rito di iniziazione" per entrare in una gang.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Al TG dicevano che il movente del ragazzo fosse un "rito di iniziazione" per entrare in una gang.



gente senza cervello


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Al TG dicevano che il movente del ragazzo fosse un "rito di iniziazione" per entrare in una gang.



Bella gente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Lei sembrava una bambola e lui sembrava avesse il braccio di Hulk ma che ****...


Miro ha scritto:


> Al TG dicevano che il movente del ragazzo fosse un "rito di iniziazione" per entrare in una gang.


Lanciafiamme


----------



## Brontolo (22 Novembre 2012)

e...la ragazza? si sa qualcosa sulle condizioni?


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (22 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente la conosceva,sarebbe assurdo attaccare con questa furia uno sconosciuto.


Beh io mi ricordo di quel tizio che massacro ed uccise una donna filippina solo perchè, essendo stato lasciato dalla fidanzata, aveva deciso che avrebbe massacrato la prima donna incontarta per strada.

Pena di morte per certa gente, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Beh io mi ricordo di quel tizio che massacro ed uccise una donna filippina solo perchè, essendo stato lasciato dalla fidanzata, aveva deciso che avrebbe massacrato la prima donna incontarta per strada.
> 
> *Pena di morte per certa gente, senza se e senza ma*.


No no, troppo forte da sentire, però se "qualcuno" li andasse a prendere e li buttasse in un fosso non sarebbe una cattiva idea


----------



## rossovero (22 Novembre 2012)

***** xxxxx che mina!! è andata giù come un sacco di patate...


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (23 Novembre 2012)

Non ha senso.

Sarà una sfida tra bruciati.


----------

